# 320 kbit/s MP3 oder 256 kbit/s AAC



## christian.pitt (27. Juni 2012)

Hallo alle miteinander!

Ich habe eine (relativ große) Musikmediathek, wo fast alle Titel eine Qualität von 320kbit/s mp3 haben.
Habe mir nun iTunes Match gekauft und bin auch überwiegend glücklich damit. Wie ihr vielleicht wisst gibt es da eine Funktion, wo man die alten Lieder "auswechseln" kann, gegen original 256 kibt/s aac lieder von itunes (löschen und dann wieder runterladen).

Nun wollte ich fragen, ob ich die Musikmediathek mit gutem Gewissem "erneuern" kann, oder ob es besser wäre sie im alten Zustand zu belassen.
Auf gut Deutsch, ist 320 kbit/s MP3 oder 256 kbit/s AAC für Lieder besser?

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!


----------



## Diavel (27. Juni 2012)

Ich würd 256kbit/s AAC nehmen. Ist kleiner, erreicht falls nötig höhere Bitraten und MP3 in CBR ist veraltet.

Grüße


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juni 2012)

Also ich nutze keins von beiden sondern wie viele Profis (was ich nicht bin), das flac Format. Was Lieder verlustfrei komprimiert!  FLAC - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## christian.pitt (27. Juni 2012)

ich persönlich finde aber, dass vbr klanglich cbr unterlegen ist, mit gleichen bitraten
da wirkt alles irgendwie verwaschen, obwohl es in der theorie genau umgekehrt sein müsste




hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also ich nutze keins von beiden sondern wie viele Profis (was ich nicht bin), das flac Format. Was Lieder verlustfrei komprimiert!  FLAC - Download - CHIP Online


 
soviel speicherplatz hab ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht 

edit: btw hab ein paar lieder von freunden im flac format, welches wiedergabeprogramm nutzt du bei den liedern? denn itunes, winamp und auch windows media player unterstützden das datenformat nicht, oder machst du das über plugins?


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (27. Juni 2012)

Du könntest die Flac-Dateien z.B. mit dbPoweramp in Apple Lossless konvertieren, das ist das Apple-Äquivalent zu Flac  Es gibt sicher auch andere, kostenlose Konverter, die Apple Lossless unterstützen, dbPoweramp ist aber wirklich empfehlenswert!


----------



## christian.pitt (27. Juni 2012)

ah toll das unterstützt sogar das iphone ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juni 2012)

Es gibt viel Player die das Flac Format abspielen, weil es wie gesagt im Profiebereicht sehr weit verbreitet ist. Auf anhieb fällt mir da der VLC Player ein! Ich nutze die Flac Lieder über mein Samsung GalaxyS da Android damit keine Probleme hat!


----------



## christian.pitt (27. Juni 2012)

aber wird dir da nicht der speicherplatz eng? wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ein normales album leicht über 700mb haben kann, dann wären das auf meinem handy ~56gb


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juni 2012)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> aber wird dir da nicht der speicherplatz eng? wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ein normales album leicht über 700mb haben kann, dann wären das auf meinem handy ~56gb


 
Naja ich komm mit 16Gb locker aus aber obs auf einem Handy sinn macht ist so ne Sache! Da hört man die Qualität ja eh nicht aber zu Hause auf dem PC mit einer guten Soundkarte und einem recht gutem Kopfhörer merke ich den Unterschied zu flac Dateien schon. Ich nutze ne Asus Xonar DX mit einem AKG K550!


----------



## blubb3435 (27. Juni 2012)

Wenn bei dir alles läuft, dann lass doch deine Sammlung so. Ansonsten riskierst du nur, dass irgendwas schiefgeht oder ein Player/Handy/Autoradio was weiß ich nicht damit zurechtkommt.
Klanglich bin ich mir ziemlich sicher dass du da keinen Unterschied merkst


----------



## trickster234 (27. Juni 2012)

Ich finde FLAC lohnt sich eigentlich nur wenn man auch ne ordentliche HiFi Anlage bzw. Kopfhörer hat.
Für nen Ipod oder PC Boxen ist das Perlen für die Säue.
320kbit lang da völlig.


----------



## christian.pitt (27. Juni 2012)

und hört man jetzt den unterschied zwischen 320 kbit/s MP3 oder 256 kbit/s AAC bei einer guten anlage?
oder ist da 0 unterschied?

denn dann würde ich schon auf aac umsteigen, da es auch weniger platz benötigt

bei flac ist es mir klar, jedoch ist der unterschied mMn eher marginal


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. Juni 2012)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> (...)
> edit: btw hab ein paar lieder von freunden im flac format, welches wiedergabeprogramm nutzt du bei den liedern? denn itunes, winamp und auch windows media player unterstützden das datenformat nicht, oder machst du das über plugins?


 iTunes unterstützt es applebedingt nicht... 
Aber Winamp sowie Foobar2000 unterstützen es! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## trickster234 (27. Juni 2012)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> und hört man jetzt den unterschied zwischen 320 kbit/s MP3 oder 256 kbit/s AAC bei einer guten anlage?
> oder ist da 0 unterschied?
> 
> denn dann würde ich schon auf aac umsteigen, da es auch weniger platz benötigt
> ...



Probiers aus.

Die CT hat mal einen ganz interessanten Test zu dem Thema gemacht.
Der c't-Leser-Hörtest: MP3 gegen CD | c't


----------



## iceman650 (27. Juni 2012)

trickster234 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde FLAC lohnt sich eigentlich nur wenn man auch ne ordentliche HiFi Anlage bzw. Kopfhörer hat.
> Für nen Ipod oder PC Boxen ist das Perlen für die Säue.
> 320kbit lang da völlig.



Ups, dann ist meine Anlage also schlecht, weil ich keinen Unterschied zwischen mp3 und flac hören kann? 
Am Equip sollte es nicht liegen bei mir, Tests waren blind.
Nutzen tue ich flac trotzdem, einfach damit mein Gewissen beruhigt ist 
Ich würde einfach mal einen Test mittels Foobar und ABX-Comparator probieren, ob du etwas feststellst, wenn nicht, kannst du dir ja den Speicherplatz sparen.

Gruß, Marc


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2012)

Die Frage ist - selbst wenn man einen "Unterschied" hört, ob es denn einer im Sinne von "besser" oder "schlechter" oder nur "anders" ist  

An sich müsste man selber auch mal einen Blindtest machen, also mehrere Files anhören, ohne zu wissen, ob die nun MP3 oder Flac sind. Denn wenn man dauernd liest und hört, dass zB flac "auf JEden!!!!" besser klingt, wird man es ansonsten auch besser empfinden, selbst wenn es in Wahrheit vielleicht gar nicht so ist. Ich bin sicher, dass man vielen Leuten auch einfach die gleiche MP3 zweimal vorspielen könnte, bei zweiten Mal dann sagt "das ist nun flac, ein qualitativ besseres Format", und dann meint der Proband, es klinge besser 

Und auch wenn es echte Unterschiede gibt, hängt es sehr vom Equipment UND vom Ohr ab - insbesondere Leute, die sehr gerne und viel und vor allem sehr laut Musik hören mit ihren tollen InEar-Kopfhörern, bei denen die nicht mal merken, wenn ein LKW neben denen umkippt... da sind einige dabei, die dermaßen versauen dass die selbst den Unterschied zu 128kbps nicht mehr hören würden...


----------



## Diavel (28. Juni 2012)

Deshalb:

Einfach den oben erwähnten Blindtest mit dem ABX Comparator machen. Dabei müssen 2 Dateien ausgewählt werden die man vorher nach Wünschen konvertiert hat. Die werden dann per Replaygain gepegelt und nun muss man bestimmen ob A = X und B = Y oder A = Y und B = X ist. das ganze über beliebig viele Versuche. Die eigene Ratewahrscheinlichkeit wird einem auch direkt angezeigt.

Wer da FLAC und (gute) MP3 unterscheiden kann hat schon Goldohren.

Grüße


----------



## Iceananas (28. Juni 2012)

FLAC ist auf den mobilen Gerät aber ziemlich Unfug, denn es kostet immens viel Speicherplatz UND Rechenleistung, was auf die Akkulaufzeit geht. Einen Unterschied zu Mp3 320kb, falls es überhaupt möglich ist einen zu hören, ist wirklich nur mit High-End Geräten (guter Audioausgang, gte Kopfhörer) wahrzunehmen.

Wo wir schon dabei sind: die Codecs sind schon so weit, dass es quasi kein Unterschied macht, ob Mp3 320kbps, Mp3 256bkbps oder AAC 256kb.


----------



## sipsap (28. Juni 2012)

dazu kommt es noch drauf an, wie gut die qualität des zu rippenden ausgangsmaterials ist. für nen david guetta oder skrillex reicht 128kbps 
für ne dire straits aus den 90ern loht schon mal mehr


----------



## Iceananas (28. Juni 2012)

sipsap schrieb:


> skrillex reicht 128kbps


 
Sag das nicht, Skrillex mit 256kb auf UE TF10 ist ziemlich sagenhaft


----------



## Diavel (28. Juni 2012)

So sieht das aus wenn ich Skrillex in FLAC gegen MP3 Lame V5 (130kbit/s VBR) mit nem UE TF 10 und nem Yulong U100 teste:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast201808272 (28. Juni 2012)

Wieso bitte vergleicht man Unterschiede in der Qualität mit Kopfhörern?
Das ist ja als ob man Spannungen im µV Bereich mit den Fingern messen will


----------



## Diavel (28. Juni 2012)

Wat? Also ganz ehrlich, Kopfhörer haben einen unglaublichen Vorteil Lautsrpechern gegenüber in der Detailauflösung. Wenn ich Unterschiede hören würde dann am ehesten mit einem meiner Beyerdynamics oder dem Triple Fi 10. Da können meine Braun LS150 (obwohl ganz anderen Preiskalibers) nicht mithalten.

Grüße


----------



## Iceananas (28. Juni 2012)

Hilps schrieb:


> Wieso bitte vergleicht man Unterschiede in der Qualität mit Kopfhörern?


 
Wenn du als Kopfhörer nur Apple Ohrknöpfe kennst, sicherlich. Aber um an die Klangqualität vom UE TF10 heranzukommen brauchst du bei LS schon verdammt viel Asche.


----------



## Gast201808272 (28. Juni 2012)

Naja, ich habe da keinen wirklichen Vergleich. Meine Kopfhörer sind Sennheiser HD565, also ein älteres Baujahr, waren damals aber auch sehr teuer. Die klingen wahrlich nicht schlecht aber gegen die Standlautsprecher ist das nichts. Oder drücken wir es anders aus. Alles was unter 100 Hz geht ist auf den großen viel besser


----------



## Diavel (28. Juni 2012)

Tja, mit den TF 10 ist es eher umgekehrt, das garantier ich Dir Außer im Körperschallbereich (<30 Hz). Da kommt ein Kopfhörer natürlich nicht hin. Aber Standboxen die bis 30Hz OHNE ABFALL runterspielen muss man auch erstmal finden. Und da biste dann schon locker bei 4 stelligen Beträgen. Pro Stück.


----------



## Gast201808272 (28. Juni 2012)

30 Hz ohne Abfall? Geht das überhaupt? Ich meine, mit 2 m Membrandurchmesser sicher machbar aber.... 
Hm, vielleicht sollte ich mir einen Kopfhörer dieser Preisklasse einfach mal anhören, es scheint sich ja doch einiges getan zu haben.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2012)

Diavel schrieb:


> So sieht das aus wenn ich Skrillex in FLAC gegen MP3 Lame V5 (130kbit/s VBR) mit nem UE TF 10 und nem Yulong U100 teste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 was genau sagt so ein Test denn aus? ^^


----------



## iceman650 (28. Juni 2012)

Hilps schrieb:
			
		

> 30 Hz ohne Abfall? Geht das überhaupt? Ich meine, mit 2 m Membrandurchmesser sicher machbar aber....
> Hm, vielleicht sollte ich mir einen Kopfhörer dieser Preisklasse einfach mal anhören, es scheint sich ja doch einiges getan zu haben.



Geht zum Beispiel mit einigen geegneiten Basstreibern (bsp. In der Duetta, eines von vielen) oder auch einem RiPol (der sogar noch viel tiefer).
Aktiv entzerrt mal rausgelassen.


----------



## Iceananas (28. Juni 2012)

Hilps schrieb:


> 30 Hz ohne Abfall? Geht das überhaupt? Ich meine, mit 2 m Membrandurchmesser sicher machbar aber....
> Hm, vielleicht sollte ich mir einen Kopfhörer dieser Preisklasse einfach mal anhören, es scheint sich ja doch einiges getan zu haben.



In solchen In Ears arbeiten keine Membrane, sonder Luftkammern (sogenannte Balance Amatures). In Ears für normalsterbliche haben auf jeder seite ein BA-Treiber verbaut, im TF10 sind zwei BA-Treiber pro Seite (!) nur für den Tief- und Mittelton zuständig, der Tiefbass ist einmalig.



Herbboy schrieb:


> was genau sagt so ein Test denn aus? ^^


 Wie oft man beim Blindvergleich (mp3 vs. FLAC) richtig gelegen hat? ^^


----------



## Diavel (28. Juni 2012)

Hilps schrieb:


> 30 Hz ohne Abfall? Geht das überhaupt? Ich meine, mit 2 m Membrandurchmesser sicher machbar aber....
> Hm, vielleicht sollte ich mir einen Kopfhörer dieser Preisklasse einfach mal anhören, es scheint sich ja doch einiges getan zu haben.


 
Das kann nie schaden. Offene Kopfhörer haben aber natürgemäß häufig ein wenig mehr schwierigkeiten mit dem Tiefbass. Der Triple Fi. 10 ist ein In Ear. Unten hab ich mal den Frequenzgraphen drangehangen. (Den offiziellen von UE).



Herbboy schrieb:


> was genau sagt so ein Test denn aus? ^^


 
Das ich zu blöd bin da nen unterschied zu hören. 4 von 10 mal hab ich richtig gelegen. --> Daraus berechnet das Programm das ich nur geraten habe (mit 84% Wahrscheinlichkeit).



Iceananas schrieb:


> In solchen In Ears arbeiten keine Membrane, sonder Luftkammern (sogenannte Balance Amatures). In Ears für normalsterbliche haben auf jeder seite ein BA-Treiber verbaut, im TF10 sind zwei BA-Treiber pro Seite (!) nur für den Tief- und Mittelton zuständig, der Tiefbass ist einmalig.



3 Treiber pro Seite mein Herr 2 Wege, 3 Treiber. Basstreiber sind's 2 pro Seite.


----------



## Iceananas (28. Juni 2012)

Diavel schrieb:


> 3 Treiber pro Seite mein Herr 2 Wege, 3 Treiber. Basstreiber sind's 2 pro Seite.


Nochmal lesen, ich sag doch nichts anderes.  2 Bass- und Midtontreiber, 1 Hochtontreiber.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Wie oft man beim Blindvergleich (mp3 vs. FLAC) richtig gelegen hat? ^^



Ach so, ich dachte jetzt, das sei ein Tool, welches Soundfiles SELBER vergleicht nach irgendeiner Methode... wusste die Grafik halt nicht zuzuordnen


----------



## Diavel (28. Juni 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Nochmal lesen, ich sag doch nichts anderes.  2 Bass- und Midtontreiber, 1 Hochtontreiber.


 
Jetzt hab ichs auch gerallt, sorry.


----------



## Gast201808272 (28. Juni 2012)

@ Diavel:

Den Frequenzgang begreife ich nicht. Demnach überträgt der Kopfhörer bis 20 Hz und das auch noch mit ansteigendem Pegel.


----------



## Diavel (28. Juni 2012)

Das tut er auch wirklich. Der überträgt auch noch darunter, die haben nur aufgehört zu messen. Unter 30Hz höre ich persönlich mit den Ohren aber nichtsmehr.


----------



## Gast201808272 (28. Juni 2012)

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung wie die das machen, aber wenn das so ist, muss ich mir die Dinger unbedingt mal anhören 
Da kann ich ja meine Boxen wegwerfen, lol.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2012)

Hilps schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung wie die das machen, aber wenn das so ist, muss ich mir die Dinger unbedingt mal anhören
> Da kann ich ja meine Boxen wegwerfen, lol.



So was bringt aber eh nix, da so tiefe Freuqenzen eher was zum Fühlen sind, und das macht man nicht mit den Ohren...


----------



## iceman650 (29. Juni 2012)

Naja, was heisst bringt eh nix, bis 30hz kann man als Normalsterblicher hören. Und da der TF10 das locker mitmacht mit dem Tiefbasshügel, why not.


----------



## hydro (29. Juni 2012)

Was kostet der TF10 aktuell? Wie verhält sich Amazon z.B. mit der Rücknahme?


----------



## Diavel (29. Juni 2012)

Um die 240€. Bei Amazon würde ich vorher Fragen oder mir bei Headsound nen Tester gegen Kaution bestellen.

Grüße

Edit: Meinte eigentlich MP4audio.de


----------



## Iceananas (29. Juni 2012)

Hilps schrieb:


> Den Frequenzgang begreife ich nicht. Demnach überträgt der Kopfhörer bis 20 Hz und das auch noch mit ansteigendem Pegel.



Der Tiefbass ist angehoben, daher hat man fast ein Subwoofer auf dem Kopf 



hydro schrieb:


> Wie verhält sich Amazon z.B. mit der Rücknahme?


 
Amazon ist in der Regel sehr kulant, sie nutzen ihre Kapazitäten lieber für den Verkauf als sich bei Kunden unbeliebt machen.


----------



## Kaviarfresser (29. Juni 2012)

Das menschliche Gehör geht bis 16 Hz, bis 20 sollte jeder hören, sonst sind die ohren schon geschädigt 
So zumindest die theorie 
(etwas offtopic XD)


----------



## Diavel (29. Juni 2012)

Du musst hier unterscheiden zwischen wahrnehmen und mit dem Trommelfell hören. Kein Schwein hört 16 Hz im Ohr. Wahrnehmen (über die Kieferknochen z.B.) kann man das. Geht aber eben nicht mit In Ears.


----------



## hydro (29. Juni 2012)

240€?? Die kamen doch vor 4 Wochen noch die Hälfte. 

Ich bin auch der Meinung das der Hörbereich beim Durchschnitt von ca.20Hz-ca.16kHz reicht.


----------



## Diavel (29. Juni 2012)

Naja, eher vor 8 Wochen. Die Preise sind halt wieder auf normalniveau gestiegen.

Hab doch damals gesagt kauft die Teile jetzt^^


----------



## hydro (29. Juni 2012)

Wenn das Konto meinen Wünschen immer folge leisten würde... Naja was solls spar ich weiter auf SRH1840 oder t90/80.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Wenn das Konto meinen Wünschen immer folge leisten würde... Naja was solls spar ich weiter auf SRH1840 oder t90/80.



Tja, per Dispokredit hättest du vlt 2-3 Euro an Zinsen gezahlt für nen ganzen Monat mit 120€ im Minus und hättest dafür aber 50% des Preises gespart - da kann man aber jetzt nix mehr machen


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Juni 2012)

christian.pitt schrieb:
			
		

> aber wird dir da nicht der speicherplatz eng? wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ein normales album leicht über 700mb haben kann, dann wären das auf meinem handy ~56gb



FLAC komprimiert die Daten, somit hat ein Album rd. 200-300 MB. Sieht man mal vom Handy ab spielt ja Speicherplatz keine Rolle mehr, so dass eig. nix gegen FLAC spricht, wenns die eigenen Geräte abspielen. Aber selbst dann ists kein Fehler die Musik als Backup in nem gescheiten Format abzulegen und bei Bedarf in ein dem Player genehmes Format zu verstümeln  Damit hält man sich für die Zukunft alle Optionen offen.

Ich habe sebst mittels dbpoweramp viele hundert CDs gerippt und als FLAC abgelegt.

Was das Handy bzw. dessen Speicher beteifft muss natürlich jeder selbst wissen ob er permanent alles dabei haben muss. Da ist Datenreduktion aber au net so wild, weils halt ohnehin recht bescheiden klingt.


----------



## iceman650 (30. Juni 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was das Handy bzw. dessen Speicher beteifft muss natürlich jeder selbst wissen ob er permanent alles dabei haben muss. Da ist Datenreduktion aber au net so wild, weils halt ohnehin recht bescheiden klingt.


Sehr interessant, dass für dich ein iPhone 4 mit UERM/ähnlichem HighEnd-Inear bescheiden klingt.
Disqualifiziert, meiner Meinung nach. Sry 
Natürlich hat nicht jeder einen UERM in Betrieb, aber der war nur dazu Gedacht in diesem Post, zu Zeigen, dass auch Handys genutzt werden, um wahnsinnig gut Musik zu reproduzieren, und das auch durchaus können.


----------



## Zappaesk (30. Juni 2012)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, dass für dich ein iPhone 4 mit UERM/ähnlichem HighEnd-Inear bescheiden klingt.
> Disqualifiziert, meiner Meinung nach. Sry
> Natürlich hat nicht jeder einen UERM in Betrieb, aber der war nur dazu Gedacht in diesem Post, zu Zeigen, dass auch Handys genutzt werden, um wahnsinnig gut Musik zu reproduzieren, und das auch durchaus können.


 
Wahnsinnig gut ist halt Ansichtssache. Wahnsinnig gut klingen für mich STAX Elektrostaten an dem entsprechenden Kopfhörerverstärker. Da ists mit dem Apfel mit Inears noch ein gutes Stück hin... Ist ja net schlimm, dafür ist so ein Teil auch net gemacht. Der Audioteil in so nem Handy kostet ein paar Cent und bei aller Liebesmüh, es wird daraus kein High End.


----------



## spionkaese (30. Juni 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wahnsinnig gut ist halt Ansichtssache. Wahnsinnig gut klingen für mich STAX Elektrostaten an dem entsprechenden Kopfhörerverstärker. Da ists mit dem Apfel mit Inears noch ein gutes Stück hin... Ist ja net schlimm, dafür ist so ein Teil auch net gemacht. Der Audioteil in so nem Handy kostet ein paar Cent und bei aller Liebesmüh, es wird daraus kein High End.


Zwischen "klingt bescheiden" und "ist dir nicht highendig genug" oder "es gibt besseres" ist aber ein *kleiner* Unterschied 

Wie definieren wir jetzt guten Klang?
Ist das subjektiv, kann ein Beats-Besitzer also sagen das deine STAX bescheiden klingen, weil nicht genug Bass?
Oder geht es um das Objektive, die Daten der Wiedergabekette?

In keinem Fall klingen die UE InEars an nem iPhone 4 wahnsinnig gut oder bescheiden - in beide Richtungen ist zu viel Spielraum für solch absolute Aussagen.

@Topic:
FLAC ftw.
Zur Not wird halt ne größere Speicherkarte oder Festplatte gekauft.


----------



## hydro (1. Juli 2012)

Ich glaube es geht dabei weniger im um die Wiedergabe der InEars als viel mehr um die Linearität und Klangtreue des Verstärkers (iPhone 4). Dieses ist zweifelsohne mit das Beste was es auf dem Markt an mp3 Playern gibt. Selbst mit schwierigen BA IEs bleibt es relativ linear. Sicherlich schafft ein Stax gewisse Sachen, die ein IE nicht schafft. Man sollte den UERM allerdings nicht unterschätzen, denke ich.


----------



## iceman650 (1. Juli 2012)

So ein Highend-BA-Konstrukt sollte man sich erst einmal anhören, bevor man urteilt. 
Dass du hier mit Staxen vergleichst, heißt, dass du verglichen hast?
In diesem Sinne: Prost


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (1. Juli 2012)

Vom AAC Format halte ich im Grunde nix. Das merke ich bei Filmen der sound ist OK mehr aber nicht.
Bleib bei dem bewährten MP3


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Juli 2012)

iceman650 schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Highend-BA-Konstrukt sollte man sich erst einmal anhören, bevor man urteilt.
> Dass du hier mit Staxen vergleichst, heißt, dass du verglichen hast?
> In diesem Sinne: Prost



Nein, einen direkten Vergleich habe ich natürlich nicht gemacht. Dafür hol ich mir keinen Apfel und das hieße ja auch äpfel mit birnen zu vergleichen. 
Trotz aller Begisterung deinerseits handelt es sich einmal um ein Handy, dass (datenreduzierte) Musik über im besten Fall ordentliche KH und einen simplen (1 Chip?) Verstärker abspielt und davor mit vlt. dem selben Käfer wandelt und im anderen Fall um die vlt besten KH der Welt mit einem darauf abgestimmten Verstärker.

Ein Smartphone ist ne toll Sache, aber alles was es an Multimedia anbietet ist zwangsläufig kompromisbehaftet und von Spzialisten besser zu machen. Es geht auch nicht anders. Wer jetzt meint ein (überteuertes) Handy könne Musik vergleichbar mit ner (ebenfalls etwas überteuerten) dafür entwckelten Anlage abspielen, der sollte mal die Applebrille abnehmen!


----------



## iceman650 (1. Juli 2012)

Reden ist Silber, hören ist Gold. Ich für meinen Teil halte von Multi-BA-Konstruktionen sehr viel.
Der Aufwand macht keinen besseren Klang. Ein Lautsprecher mit Gold/Öl-Kondensatoren, Folienspulen an einer Mark-Levinson-Endstufe klingt nicht zwangsweise besser als ein Aktivkonzept mit 500€ Materialkosten, wenn man weiß wie. So weit mein Beispiel, aber wie gesagt, bis wir beide da auf einen grünen Zweig kämen, wären wir im Greisenheim.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Juli 2012)

Das Problem beim hören mit dem Apfel sind ja nicht deine Kopfhörer, da kannst du die tollsten Inears der Welt anschließen. Das Problem liegt im Apfel selber. Der Wandler, die Ausgangsstufe usw. das ist der Knackpunkt. Aufwand alleine macht sicher keinen besseren Klang, wenn man nicht weiß wie man den Aufwand am besten nutzt. Daraus zu schließen ohne Aufwand klingts deshalb genauso gut ist ein wenig weit hergeholt.

Dein Beispiel mit den ML Amps und den aufwändigen Boxen möchte ich aufgreifen. Wenn jemand weiß was er tut kann er einen aufwändigen LS bauen (ob mit oder ohne Gold/Öl Mundorfs sei mal dahingestellt) der weit besser klingt als ein 500€ Aktivmonitor. Wenn ers kann und darauf abstimmt klingt damit vlt. sogar die ML erträglich  Und wenn ers noch weiter treiben mag, dann baut er eine Aktivbox und nutzt dazu ML Amps. So ein aktiver 3-Wegerich mit ML Monoblöcken hat noch mehr Vorteile, Die Amps heizen das Zimmer mit und sorgen dafür, dass es nicht so leer im Zimmer aussieht.

Um zurück zu kommen. Ich unterstelle mal, das sowohl die Apfelleute als auch STAX wissen wie es geht und versuchen das Optimum herauszuholen und da gewinnt normal der, der die besseren Voraussetzungen hat und weniger Kompromisse eingehen muss. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Diavel (1. Juli 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nein, einen direkten Vergleich habe ich natürlich nicht gemacht. Dafür hol ich mir keinen Apfel und das hieße ja auch äpfel mit birnen zu vergleichen.



Eben, das eine ist die wahrscheinlich audiophilste, mobile Lösung der Welt, das andere ein riesiger Truss für den doppelten Preis und 3m Bewegungsradius.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Trotz aller Begisterung deinerseits handelt es sich einmal um ein Handy, dass (datenreduzierte) Musik über im besten Fall ordentliche KH und einen simplen (1 Chip?) Verstärker abspielt und davor mit vlt. dem selben Käfer wandelt und im anderen Fall um die vlt besten KH der Welt mit einem darauf abgestimmten Verstärker.



Zum Thema Datenderuzierung: Hier im Thread ist ja schonmal ein Lesertest gepostet worden. Da konnten Tonmeister, Blinde mit absolutem Gehör, ein Chefentwickler von Sennheiser und andere größtenteils keinen Unterschied zwischen 128kbit/s MP3 und ner Cd hören. Wohlgemerkt mit ner 30.000€ Anlage und ner Orpheus/Verstärker Kombi von Sennheiser. Das war vor 10 Jahren! MP3 hat sich um einiges weitererntwickelt. Jetzt willst Du aber nen unterschied hören können? Glaub ich Dir wenn ich von Dir so nen ABX Protokoll wie von mir oben sehe. 
Unabhängig davon kannst Du Dir auch auf nen iPhone FLAC, WAV oder ALAC packen. Zur gewissensberuhigung.

Das iPhone ist und bleibt die mobile Referenz in Sachen Player für In Ears. Die Leute ausm Hififorum die jetzt gerade den unbestritten besten MP3 Player (iBasso DX100 iBasso ) gegen das iPhone getestet haben sind ALLE zu 2 Schlüssen gekommen:

1. Das iPhone rauscht weniger. Es ist absolut Dead Silent. Es hat schlicht kein Grundrauschen. Im Gegensatz zum iBasso, der ist sehr gut, aber nicht so gut wie der Apfel.

2. Das iPhone spielt schlicht noch eine Ecke besser, der Bass ist ne Spur Punchiger als beim Highendplayer für 800€.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ein Smartphone ist ne toll Sache, aber alles was es an Multimedia anbietet ist zwangsläufig kompromisbehaftet und von Spzialisten besser zu machen. Es geht auch nicht anders. Wer jetzt meint ein (überteuertes) Handy könne Musik vergleichbar mit ner (ebenfalls etwas überteuerten) dafür entwckelten Anlage abspielen, der sollte mal die Applebrille abnehmen!



Wenn man im mobilen Bereich bleibt ist es schlicht die Referenz, sorry. Das wird nicht nur durch subjektive Eindrücke sondern auch durch Messwerte belegt. Da hat sich bis jetzt noch jeder Audiospezialist die Zähne dran ausgebissen (iBasso, Hifiman, Cowon)



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das Problem beim hören mit dem Apfel sind ja nicht deine Kopfhörer, da kannst du die tollsten Inears der Welt anschließen. Das Problem liegt im Apfel selber. Der Wandler, die Ausgangsstufe usw. das ist der Knackpunkt. Aufwand alleine macht sicher keinen besseren Klang, wenn man nicht weiß wie man den Aufwand am besten nutzt. Daraus zu schließen ohne Aufwand klingts deshalb genauso gut ist ein wenig weit hergeholt.



Siehe oben, der größere Aufwand z.B. beim iBasso scheints ja offensichtlich nicht zu bringen.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Um zurück zu kommen. Ich unterstelle mal, das sowohl die Apfelleute als auch STAX wissen wie es geht und versuchen das Optimum herauszuholen und da gewinnt normal der, der die besseren Voraussetzungen hat und weniger Kompromisse eingehen muss. Ganz einfach.


 
Das ist völlig richtig. Aber es gibt ja auch keinen gemeinsamen, vergleichbaren Einsatzzweck der beiden. Natürlich wird eine offener Elektrostat immer mit größerer Bühne spielen. Ein Highend In Ear wird im Gegenzug immer weiter im Bass runtergehen können. Noch ein Vorteil der In Ear Technik:

JH Audio bietet einen In Ear an den man sich per DSP vor dem Kauf KOMPLETT nach seinen eigenen Wünschen abstimmen kann! Kennste sowas von Stax?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (2. Juli 2012)

Also du hörst keinen unterschied zu einer flac und mp3 stereo 128kb/s cbr, dann bist du taub

der Markante Höhen Verzerrung ist deutlich auszumachen, diesen eigentümlichen verzehrten klang der höhen ist dermaßen penetrant das mir 128kb/s mp3 nur in nen Mp3 player antun würde wenn der Platz des Speicher zu eng wird.
Meine normale MP3 quali unterwegs ist 192kb oder 256kb in cbr stereo
Und aufn Rechner only 320kb/s stereo lame 3,98 aktuell sogar 3,99


----------



## Diavel (2. Juli 2012)

Ne, bei schlechten prduktionen reicht mir aber 128kbit/s VBR völlig.


----------



## Timsu (2. Juli 2012)

byaliar schrieb:
			
		

> Also du hörst keinen unterschied zu einer flac und mp3 stereo 128kb/s cbr, dann bist du taub
> 
> der Markante Höhen Verzerrung ist deutlich auszumachen, diesen eigentümlichen verzehrten klang der höhen ist dermaßen penetrant das mir 128kb/s mp3 nur in nen Mp3 player antun würde wenn der Platz des Speicher zu eng wird.
> Meine normale MP3 quali unterwegs ist 192kb oder 256kb in cbr stereo
> Und aufn Rechner only 320kb/s stereo lame 3,98 aktuell sogar 3,99



Poste mal das ABX Ergebnis von dir


----------



## Zappaesk (2. Juli 2012)

Diavel schrieb:


> Eben, das eine ist die wahrscheinlich audiophilste, mobile Lösung der Welt, das andere ein riesiger Truss für den doppelten Preis und 3m Bewegungsradius.


 
Vllt. ist der Apfel die mobile Referenz, das vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Aber darum gehts ja gar net. "Wahnsinnig gut" war der Aufhänger und das ist er eben nicht. "Wahnsinnig gut" ist mit mp3 nicht mal ein Linn Akkurate DS und der ist ansonsten wirklich wahnsinnig gut.

In dem Fall ist aber nicht das Telefon das Hauptproblem sondern zudem noch mp3. Es gibt ja auch mittlerweile bessere Formate, schlauere Verfahren mit denen es etwas besser sein soll (hab ich mich aber noch nie drum gekümmert). Das es damit "wahnsinnig gut" wird wage ich aber immer noch zu bezweifeln.

Ganz nebenbei, die STAX kosten etwas mehr als "nur" doppelt so viel als der ebenfalls überteuerte Apfel. 



Diavel schrieb:


> Zum Thema Datenderuzierung: Hier im Thread ist ja schonmal ein Lesertest gepostet worden. Da konnten Tonmeister, Blinde mit absolutem Gehör, ein Chefentwickler von Sennheiser und andere größtenteils keinen Unterschied zwischen 128kbit/s MP3 und ner Cd hören. Wohlgemerkt mit ner 30.000€ Anlage und ner Orpheus/Verstärker Kombi von Sennheiser. Das war vor 10 Jahren! MP3 hat sich um einiges weitererntwickelt. Jetzt willst Du aber nen unterschied hören können? Glaub ich Dir wenn ich von Dir so nen ABX Protokoll wie von mir oben sehe.



Ich habs schonmal an anderer Stelle geschreiben. Im Freundeskreis haben wir vor einigen Jahren einen DBT zu dem Thema gemacht. Die Erkennungsquote lag bei rd. 80% über alles. Das ist nicht schlecht, zumal wir einen bunten Querschnitt an Titeln genommen haben. Manches davon hat sich besser als anderes für mp3 geeignet. Bei einem Stück lagen sogar alle richtig. 



Diavel schrieb:


> Das iPhone ist und bleibt die mobile Referenz in Sachen Player für In Ears. Die Leute ausm Hififorum die jetzt gerade den unbestritten besten MP3 Player (iBasso DX100 iBasso ) gegen das iPhone getestet haben sind ALLE zu 2 Schlüssen gekommen:
> 
> 1. Das iPhone rauscht weniger. Es ist absolut Dead Silent. Es hat schlicht kein Grundrauschen. Im Gegensatz zum iBasso, der ist sehr gut, aber nicht so gut wie der Apfel.
> 
> ...



Und? Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?



Diavel schrieb:


> Siehe oben, der größere Aufwand z.B. beim iBasso scheints ja offensichtlich nicht zu bringen.



Ob da der Aufwand wirklich größer ist? Ich weiß es nicht.





Diavel schrieb:


> Das ist völlig richtig. Aber es gibt ja auch keinen gemeinsamen, vergleichbaren Einsatzzweck der beiden. Natürlich wird eine offener Elektrostat immer mit größerer Bühne spielen. Ein Highend In Ear wird im Gegenzug immer weiter im Bass runtergehen können. Noch ein Vorteil der In Ear Technik:
> 
> JH Audio bietet einen In Ear an den man sich per DSP vor dem Kauf KOMPLETT nach seinen eigenen Wünschen abstimmen kann! Kennste sowas von Stax?



Es gibt einen gemeinsamen Einsatzzweck: Musik hören. Natürlich unter unterschiedlichen Umständen. Meine ursprungsaussage war lediglich, dass man unterwegs aufgrund der zum Einsatz kommenden Hardware ohne weiteres Datenreduziert hören kann, da hier nicht zwingend das Datenformat der limitierende Faktor ist. 

Das man mit STAX keinen tiefen Bass hört ist natürlich auch ein Gerücht. Für Musikwiedergabe ist es schon mehr als ausreichend und warum ich mir linear klingende Hörer per DSP abstimmen lassen sollte weiß ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt auch nicht. Mit nem DSP werden doch eher Unzulänglichkeiten verbessert. Bei nem normalen LS lass ich mir das gefallen, weil man die Unzulänglichkeiten des Raums verbessern kann (bis zu einem gewissen Punkt), aber bei nem Hörer? Einzig zur Verbesserung der Ortung (keine in-Kopf Ortung) kann es Sinn machen, aber entsprechende Geräte kann man bei jedem Hörer einschleifen, da bin ich nicht auf Inears beschränkt.

Vlt. bin ich ja missverstanden worden. Ich habe nix gegen Inears! Da gibts auch gute, gar keine Frage! Aber der Zusammenhang zw. mp3 + Apfel + gute inears = wahnsinnig gut ist halt in meinen Augen falsch. Für wahnsinnig gut brauchts ein wenig mehr. Das es mobil vlt. nicht viel besser geht steht auf nem anderen Blatt, aber "wahnsinnig gut" ist es absolut gesehen net.


----------



## iceman650 (2. Juli 2012)

Wenn es das nicht ist, dann erzählr doch einfach mal von deinen Erfahrungen mit solchen Konstrukten.
Und damit meine ich nicht "habe ich mal gehört" sondern das, was du wirklich gehört hast.
Bisher kommt es mir so vor, als ob du einfach auf der "kann doch garnicht sein"-Schiene argumentierst


----------



## Zappaesk (2. Juli 2012)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Wenn es das nicht ist, dann erzählr doch einfach mal von deinen Erfahrungen mit solchen Konstrukten.
> Und damit meine ich nicht "habe ich mal gehört" sondern das, was du wirklich gehört hast.
> Bisher kommt es mir so vor, als ob du einfach auf der "kann doch garnicht sein"-Schiene argumentierst


 
Mir sind die Konstrukte egal. Hier limitiert das Datenformat und der Player. Was du da hinten dran hängst ist völlig egal. Was vorne in der Kette "versaut" wird kannste hinterher nicht mehr retten - das ist das Problem. Ist ja ne Binsenweisheit, dass die Quelle über Wohl und Wehe entscheidet, alles dahinter kann nur versuchen den Stand der Quelle nach Möglichkeit nicht noch zu verschlechtern - besser machen kann mans nicht mehr.

Die besten von mir schon ausprobieren Inears sind von Shure, die SE535. Die hatte ich mal ein WE im Einsatz, weil es mich interessiert hat. Klingen sehr gut keine Frage - wenngleich mMn nicht mit den STAXen vergleichbar, aber das ist ja wie schon geschrieben nicht das Problem bei der Sache.


----------



## Diavel (2. Juli 2012)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, dass für dich ein iPhone 4 mit UERM/ähnlichem HighEnd-Inear bescheiden klingt.
> Disqualifiziert, meiner Meinung nach. Sry
> Natürlich hat nicht jeder einen UERM in Betrieb, aber der war nur dazu Gedacht in diesem Post, zu Zeigen, dass auch Handys genutzt werden, um wahnsinnig gut Musik zu reproduzieren, und das auch durchaus können.


 
Das scheint ja hier der ursprüngliche Aufhänger gewesen zu sein. Also die Frage ob ein Handy + Custom In Ear "wahnsinnig gut" klingen kann.




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Vllt. ist der Apfel die mobile Referenz, das vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Aber darum gehts ja gar net. "Wahnsinnig gut" war der Aufhänger und das ist er eben nicht. "Wahnsinnig gut" ist mit mp3 nicht mal ein Linn Akkurate DS und der ist ansonsten wirklich wahnsinnig gut.
> 
> In dem Fall ist aber nicht das Telefon das Hauptproblem sondern zudem noch mp3. Es gibt ja auch mittlerweile bessere Formate, schlauere Verfahren mit denen es etwas besser sein soll (hab ich mich aber noch nie drum gekümmert). Das es damit "wahnsinnig gut" wird wage ich aber immer noch zu bezweifeln.



Das ist ja alles schön und gut. Wenn es so einfach ist ne gute MP3 von ner FLAC zu unterscheiden scheinen wir ja alle mit unseren Ohren Glück gehabt zu haben. Über so nen kleines ABX Protokoll würden sich hier aber wohl dennoch einige freuen. Dauert ja nicht lange, anleitung hab ich vorne im Thread gepostet, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Ehrlich, bitte, tu uns einmal den gefallen und setzt Dich in Foobar an diesen Blindtest



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ganz nebenbei, die STAX kosten etwas mehr als "nur" doppelt so viel als der ebenfalls überteuerte Apfel.


Ich meinte eher die Kombi von iPhone + Custom In Ear. Das können (je nach In Ear) auch mal 2800€ werden.




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich habs schonmal an anderer Stelle geschreiben. Im Freundeskreis haben wir vor einigen Jahren einen DBT zu dem Thema gemacht. Die Erkennungsquote lag bei rd. 80% über alles. Das ist nicht schlecht, zumal wir einen bunten Querschnitt an Titeln genommen haben. Manches davon hat sich besser als anderes für mp3 geeignet. Bei einem Stück lagen sogar alle richtig.



Das wird Dir die Masse hier leider so nie abnehmen. Gerade weil die Profis so viel schlechter abgeschnitten haben. Daher, bitte bitte, ABX Blindtest.




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Es gibt einen gemeinsamen Einsatzzweck: Musik hören. Natürlich unter unterschiedlichen Umständen. Meine ursprungsaussage war lediglich, dass man unterwegs aufgrund der zum Einsatz kommenden Hardware ohne weiteres Datenreduziert hören kann, da hier nicht zwingend das Datenformat der limitierende Faktor ist.



Witzbold. Dann ist der Stax aber auch *******. Er ist ja nicht so gut wie ein Livekonzert. 
Natürlich hat jedes Gerät einen bestimmten Einsatzzweck. Der Stax eben zu Hause Musik zu hören, iPhone + Custom IEM eben überall. Und da ist nunmal auch das beste und verdient so für mich auch das prädikat "wahnsinnig gut".




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das man mit STAX keinen tiefen Bass hört ist natürlich auch ein Gerücht. Für Musikwiedergabe ist es schon mehr als ausreichend und warum ich mir linear klingende Hörer per DSP abstimmen lassen sollte weiß ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt auch nicht. Mit nem DSP werden doch eher Unzulänglichkeiten verbessert. Bei nem normalen LS lass ich mir das gefallen, weil man die Unzulänglichkeiten des Raums verbessern kann (bis zu einem gewissen Punkt), aber bei nem Hörer? Einzig zur Verbesserung der Ortung (keine in-Kopf Ortung) kann es Sinn machen, aber entsprechende Geräte kann man bei jedem Hörer einschleifen, da bin ich nicht auf Inears beschränkt.



Das ist bei dem Ding eher ein wenig anders gedacht. Da war ich zu undeutlich. Man bekommt einen Demohörer mit einstellbarem, grafischem EQ. Damit kannste jetzt entweder zum Hörgeräteakustiker watscheln und Dir einen wirklich komplett Flat Klang genau für DEINE Ohren hinbiegen lassen. Es hört ja nie irgentwer eine Frequenz genau so laut wie der Nachbar. Mit dem Ding schon.
Oder man macht einfach eine Abstimmung die einem selber am besten gefällt.

Hat man sich den DSP einmal einstellen lassen werden diese Einstellungen an JH Audio zurückgesand. Die bauen dann einen In Ear mit eben GENAU diesem Frequenzverlauf.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Vlt. bin ich ja missverstanden worden. Ich habe nix gegen Inears! Da gibts auch gute, gar keine Frage! Aber der Zusammenhang zw. mp3 + Apfel + gute inears = wahnsinnig gut ist halt in meinen Augen falsch. Für wahnsinnig gut brauchts ein wenig mehr. Das es mobil vlt. nicht viel besser geht steht auf nem anderen Blatt, aber "wahnsinnig gut" ist es absolut gesehen net.


 
Ok, dann ist wahnsinnig gut eben nur ein Live Akustik oder Klassik Konzert ohne Tonabnahme.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Mir sind die Konstrukte egal. Hier limitiert das Datenformat und der Player. Was du da hinten dran hängst ist völlig egal. Was vorne in der Kette "versaut" wird kannste hinterher nicht mehr retten - das ist das Problem. Ist ja ne Binsenweisheit, dass die Quelle über Wohl und Wehe entscheidet, alles dahinter kann nur versuchen den Stand der Quelle nach Möglichkeit nicht noch zu verschlechtern - besser machen kann mans nicht mehr.


 
Ob das Datenformat noch limitiert ist ja hier im Thread mittlerweile eine der Hauptfragen. Das iPhone macht schonmal nix falsch, linear flat, kein Übersprechen, kein Rauschen. So gut war ein Röhrenamp noch nie

Grüße

PS: Du kennst das ja, in so einem Thread geht es nie darum andere Leute persönlich anzupflaumen, das ist auch nicht meine Absicht. Ich freu mich sehr über diese Diskussion


----------



## Zappaesk (2. Juli 2012)

Diavel schrieb:


> Das ist ja alles schön und gut. Wenn es so einfach ist ne gute MP3 von ner FLAC zu unterscheiden scheinen wir ja alle mit unseren Ohren Glück gehabt zu haben. Über so nen kleines ABX Protokoll würden sich hier aber wohl dennoch einige freuen. Dauert ja nicht lange, anleitung hab ich vorne im Thread gepostet, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Ehrlich, bitte, tu uns einmal den gefallen und setzt Dich in Foobar an diesen Blindtest



Ich habe keinen Link zu ner Anleitung gefunden. Anschauen kann ich s mir mal.




Diavel schrieb:


> Das wird Dir die Masse hier leider so nie abnehmen. Gerade weil die Profis so viel schlechter abgeschnitten haben. Daher, bitte bitte, ABX Blindtest.



Nun, ich bin ja nicht dazu da die Masse zufriedenzustellen, aber ich schaus mir mal an. 



Diavel schrieb:


> Witzbold.


 




Diavel schrieb:


> Er ist ja nicht so gut wie ein Livekonzert.



Nix ist so gut wie ein Livekonzert, aber Live ist bei nem Livekonzert auch immer definitionssache - zumindest bei den Aufnahmen davon. Es gibt keine Livemusik auf Tonträger - zumindest keine in der das Signal einfach abgenommen und ohne weitere Bearbeitung aufgezeichnet wurde.





Diavel schrieb:


> Das ist bei dem Ding eher ein wenig anders gedacht. Da war ich zu undeutlich. Man bekommt einen Demohörer mit einstellbarem, grafischem EQ. Damit kannste jetzt entweder zum Hörgeräteakustiker watscheln und Dir einen wirklich komplett Flat Klang genau für DEINE Ohren hinbiegen lassen. Es hört ja nie irgentwer eine Frequenz genau so laut wie der Nachbar. Mit dem Ding schon.
> Oder man macht einfach eine Abstimmung die einem selber am besten gefällt.



Halte ich nicht für erstrebenswert, weil sich so ne superlineare Einstellung unecht anhört. Das Gehirn "eicht" sich ja auf den verbogenen Gehörfrequenzgang, wenn der zurückgebogen wird, dann klingts verfärbt, weil das Gehirn das so halt nicht kennt. Je nach Art des "Hördefekts" muss dann u.U. ganz schön nachgeregelt werden, was widerum die Belastung des Gehörs und die Verzerrungen erhöht.



Diavel schrieb:


> Ok, dann ist wahnsinnig gut eben nur ein Live Akustik oder Klassik Konzert ohne Tonabnahme.



Soweit würde ich nicht gehen. Mit ner guten Anlage (das muss jetzt ja nicht zwangsläufig der oft zitierte STAX sein) kann es schon wahnsinnig gut klingen. Je nach Anspruch kann das aber jeder für sich selbst definieren.




Diavel schrieb:


> Ob das Datenformat noch limitiert ist ja hier im Thread mittlerweile eine der Hauptfragen. Das iPhone macht schonmal nix falsch, linear flat, kein Übersprechen, kein Rauschen. So gut war ein Röhrenamp noch nie.



Es wäre ja leicht, eine gute Komponente zu bauen, bei der es nur auf einen linearen Frequenzgang, Übersprechen und Rauschen ankäme. Die Realität ist wie so oft aber wesentlich komplexer. Dinge wie Grob- und Feindynamik, Kanaltrennung, Verzerrungen (nicht nur deren Höhe, sondern noch wichtiger auch deren Verteilung und deren dynamisches Verhalten  --> Stärke von guten Röhrenverstärkern), usw. ... sind da fast wichtiger. 



Diavel schrieb:


> PS: Du kennst das ja, in so einem Thread geht es nie darum andere Leute persönlich anzupflaumen, das ist auch nicht meine Absicht. Ich freu mich sehr über diese Diskussion



kein Thema


----------



## Diavel (2. Juli 2012)

Also, weil ich die Links für den ABX Test wohl doch nicht gepostet habe, hier einmal.

Du brauchst:

foobar2000

und als Plugin

foobar2000: Components Repository - ABX Comparator

Edit: Als Dateiendung muss noch .zip angehangen werden. Ein entpacken ist nicht nötig, das kann Foobar auch so.

Des weiteren natürlich eine Datei als FLAC (mit 24bit Aufnahmen haben wir nicht gewettet ) sowie eine ORDENTLICH konvertierte MP3. Foobar kann das, man braucht nur eine aktuelle Lame.exe. Gibts z.B. hier:
LAME - Download - CHIP Online

Ich würde es mal mit verschiedenen Einstellungen probieren. Spätestens Lame V0 (245Kbit/s VBR) sollte absolut transparent sein.

Bevor Du beide Lieder durch markieren und Rechtsklick vergleichen kannst musst Du bei beiden einmal einen Replaygain drüberlaufenlassen. Das kann Foobar ebenfalls im Kontextmenü (Rechtsklick).

Grüße und danke für Deine Mühen


----------



## sipsap (2. Juli 2012)

wir installiere ich es? über components funktioniert es weil, foobar die datei nicht erkennt?!

hat sich erledigt, ich hatte ne aktuellere version als die aktuellste


----------



## Zappaesk (2. Juli 2012)

Ich schaus mir an, kann aber ein paar Tage gehen, bis ich die Zeit und Muse für sowas finde.


----------



## Diavel (2. Juli 2012)

sipsap schrieb:


> wir installiere ich es? über components funktioniert es weil, foobar die datei nicht erkennt?!


 
Eigentlich klappt das über Components. Ist bei Dir Foobar aktuell?


----------



## sipsap (2. Juli 2012)

siehe nachtrag. ich hatte 1.1.5 und die aktuellste ist 1.1.13


----------



## Diavel (2. Juli 2012)

Nicht schlecht^^

Habs grad nochmal getestet. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das die noobs einfach die Dateiendung vergessen haben. .zip dranhängen behebt das Problem

Btw: Ich hab 1.1.7 

13 ist in meiner Rechnung aber aktueller als 5 Ist ja nicht 1.3


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Juli 2012)

So wie versprochen habe ich mir ein wenig Zeit genommen und das ABX Plugin installiert und ausprobiert... Das war ja einfach 
Ich dokumentier mal was ich so benutzt habe damit es nachvollziehbar wird:

Testaufbau: 
- foobar2000 v1.1.12 (hatte ich eh drauf und net gekuckt obs da nen Update gibt)
- ABX comparator
- Soundkarte: Tascam US-144 -> digital raus
- Vorstufe: digital rein -> TagMcLaren AV32R 
- Endstufen: TagMcLaren 100x5R:2 (Bass) / F3 60P (Mitte/Höhen)
- Lautsprecher: KEF Reference 203

Musik (gerippt von CD mit dBpoweramp mit AccurateRip):
- Ensemble Modern "Greggery Peccary And Other Persuations: The Ensemble Modern Plays Frank Zappa": Peaches En Regalia
   - Version A: FLAC -> Lossless Level 5
   - Version B: MP3 --> lame 3.99.5, 320kbit/s

Das Ergebnis habe ich als Screenshot angehängt. 19 von 20 richtig. Besser als gedacht - ich bin zufrieden!


----------



## hydro (11. Juli 2012)

Warum zufrieden? Ich meine es ist zwar ein beachtlicher Wert, aber ob es positiv ist darf hinterfragt werden...


----------



## Diavel (11. Juli 2012)

Respekt. Hätt ich ja nie im Leben gedacht. Hast auch mal ein paar VBR Stufen getestet? Das sind ja die "moderneren" Codex.

Grüße


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Juli 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Warum zufrieden? Ich meine es ist zwar ein beachtlicher Wert, aber ob es positiv ist darf hinterfragt werden...



19 von 20 ist auch statistisch ein recht ordentliches Ergebnis. Perfekt wäre natürlich 20 von 20, aber was auf der Welt ist schon perfekt. Die Trefferquote ist jedenfalls hoch genug um raten auszuschließen und ich war mir auch jedesmal sicher es richtig erkannt zu haben.

Aber hinterfragen darfst du natürlich alles!



Diavel schrieb:


> Respekt. Hätt ich ja nie im Leben gedacht. Hast auch mal ein paar VBR Stufen getestet? Das sind ja die "moderneren" Codex.
> 
> Grüße



Ich habe sonst nix ausprobiert. Es soll ja wesentlich bessere Methoden der Datenverstümmelung als MP3 geben - habe ich gelesen. Ob damit ein anderes Ergebnis rausgekommen wäre? Keine Ahnung. Wenn ich mal Muse dafür habe kann ich ja mal die .ogg s dieser Welt ausprobieren. Einfach genug gehts ja.


----------



## Diavel (11. Juli 2012)

Das stimmt. Danke Dir auf jeden Fall für Deine Mühen. Du scheinst ja wirklich zu den 1% zu gehören die sowas hören.

Replaygain haste aber schon benutzt oder?
An welchen Unterschieden kannst Du das denn genau festmachen?

Grüße


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Juli 2012)

Diavel schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Danke Dir auf jeden Fall für Deine Mühen. Du scheinst ja wirklich zu den 1% zu gehören die sowas hören.
> 
> Replaygain haste aber schon benutzt oder?
> An welchen Unterschieden kannst Du das denn genau festmachen?
> ...



Ich habe mit Replaygain experimentiert, es aber dann nicht genommen, weil die beiden Tracks gleichlaut waren (habe ich geprüft).

Die Unterschiede sind in den komplexen Passagen ganz gut zu hören, dann wird mit mp3 irgendwie matschiger und enger (Höreindrücke sind extrem schlecht zu beschreiben finde ich). Ausserdem gibt es obenrum einen irgendwie unnatürlichen "Glanz" - ich weiß nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll, es klingt halt falsch.


----------



## Bier (11. Juli 2012)

Kann das vielleicht auch in 'nem gewissen Maß mit Zappaesk Lautsprechern zusammenhängen?
Ich mein das sind ja nicht grad die billigsten hab ich grad mal gesehen 

Mit meinen Lautsprechern hör ich selbst bei 'ner 256er MP3 absolut keinen Unterschied zu FLAC.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Juli 2012)

Bier schrieb:


> Kann das vielleicht auch in 'nem gewissen Maß mit Zappaesk Lautsprechern zusammenhängen?
> Ich mein das sind ja nicht grad die billigsten hab ich grad mal gesehen
> 
> Mit meinen Lautsprechern hör ich selbst bei 'ner 256er MP3 absolut keinen Unterschied zu FLAC.


 
Die Anlage ist schon gut, keine Frage, aber es kommt auch auf das Training der Ohren an. Hab ich heute schon mal in nem anderen Thread geschrieben. Das spielt sicher auch ne Rolle.

Abgesehen davon habe ich natürlich auch ein gut produziertes Stück genommen.


----------



## shoKKwave (12. Juli 2012)

Ich kann zwischen guten MP3´s und Flac kein Unterschied hören und ich glaube das ist auch nicht möglich.

Ich glaube man sollte sich nicht so sehr auf so etwas festbeißen. Wenn die Musik in guter MP3 Qualität gefällt dann ist doch alles in Ordnung. Alles andere ist Placebo


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Juli 2012)

shoKKwave schrieb:


> Ich kann zwischen guten MP3´s und Flac kein Unterschied hören und ich glaube das ist auch nicht möglich.



Na wenn du es nicht hören kann, dann muss es ja unmöglich sein!  Wie kommst du zu so einer Aussage?


----------



## christian.pitt (12. Juli 2012)

schaust du hier: Der c't-Leser-Hörtest: MP3 gegen CD | c't


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Juli 2012)

Schaust du auf das Ergebnis meines Tests mit dem ABX Plugin...


----------



## hydro (12. Juli 2012)

Aber merkwürdig finde ich es schon, vorallem 320kbit Datein. Ein leichter Hörfehler kann nicht vorliegen?!


----------



## Diavel (12. Juli 2012)

Ich persönlich schiebs ja auf die Mischung aus sehr feiner Anlage, viel Übung, nicht verwenden des Replaygains und das "alte" CBR Format (im Hififorum gabs sowas nämlich auch schonmal, da konnte der User "Bad_Robot" bei einer Klavieraufnahme innerhalb von 2-3 Sekunden den Unterschied zwischen FLAC und 320kbit/s CBR MP3 ausmachen, nach wechsel auf 256Kbit/s VBR klappte das nichtmehr). Ein kleines Hördefizit im Superhochton soll sich ja allerdings auch immer bei solchen Tests als nützlich erweisen.

Grüße


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Juli 2012)

Hörfehler? Inwiefern? Bei einem Hörfehler meinerseits würde ich vermutlich erst recht keine Unterschiede hören. Mein Gehör ist allerdings vor 2 Wochen intensiv begutachtet worden und ärztlich für sehr gut befundet worden. Die Augen sind das nicht, aber das ist ein anderes Thema...

Wenn es eine legale und praktikable Möglichkeit gäbe würde ich die Dateien gerne zur Verfügung stellen um anderen den identischen Test zu ermöglichen.


----------



## RainbowCrash (12. Juli 2012)

Bier schrieb:


> Mit meinen Lautsprechern hör ich selbst bei 'ner 256er MP3 absolut keinen Unterschied zu FLAC.


 
Ich merk am PC mit meinen Logitech Z523 auch keinen Unterschied, bei meinen In-Ears (Creative Aurvana 2) siehts da aber schon ganz anders aus


----------



## christian.pitt (12. Juli 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Hörfehler? Inwiefern? Bei einem Hörfehler meinerseits würde ich vermutlich erst recht keine Unterschiede hören. Mein Gehör ist allerdings vor 2 Wochen intensiv begutachtet worden und ärztlich für sehr gut befundet worden. Die Augen sind das nicht, aber das ist ein anderes Thema...
> 
> Wenn es eine legale und praktikable Möglichkeit gäbe würde ich die Dateien gerne zur Verfügung stellen um anderen den identischen Test zu ermöglichen.


 
es geht darum, dass du dann bestimmte frequenzen nicht hörst und so eben einen unterschied raushörst


----------



## Diavel (12. Juli 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Hörfehler? Inwiefern? Bei einem Hörfehler meinerseits würde ich vermutlich erst recht keine Unterschiede hören. Mein Gehör ist allerdings vor 2 Wochen intensiv begutachtet worden und ärztlich für sehr gut befundet worden. Die Augen sind das nicht, aber das ist ein anderes Thema...
> 
> Wenn es eine legale und praktikable Möglichkeit gäbe würde ich die Dateien gerne zur Verfügung stellen um anderen den identischen Test zu ermöglichen.



Gerade bei MP3 sind kleine Einbrüche in bestimmten Frequenzen teils sehr entscheident. Genau dann werden nämlich bei MP3 Komprimierungsfragmente hörbar die sonst so nicht wahrnehmbar sind. Dafür bedarf es keinesfalls eines Gehörsturzes oder eines Tinitus. Der normale Gehörverlust im "Alter" kann manchmal schon ausreichen. 

Es gäbe imho einen legalen (begrenzten Weg). Du könntest bis zu 7 Sicherheitskopien per Dropbox und PM "verleihen". Das wäre imho völlig legal.




RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Ich merk am PC mit meinen Logitech Z523 auch keinen Unterschied, bei meinen In-Ears (Creative Aurvana 2) siehts da aber schon ganz anders aus



Man, man, man... Noch einer der meinem Triple Fi 10 voraus ist. Wenn Du jetzt der 2. bist der das auch noch im Blindtest schafft schmeiß ich hier hin.^^

Grüße


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Juli 2012)

Diavel schrieb:


> Gerade bei MP3 sind kleine Einbrüche in bestimmten Frequenzen teils sehr entscheident. Genau dann werden nämlich bei MP3 Komprimierungsfragmente hörbar die sonst so nicht wahrnehmbar sind. Dafür bedarf es keinesfalls eines Gehörsturzes oder eines Tinitus. Der normale Gehörverlust im "Alter" kann manchmal schon ausreichen.



So alt bin ich nun auch noch nicht!  Wie gesagt, das Gehör ist erst im Rahmen meines alle 2 Jahre fälligen Fahrtauglichkeitstest ärztlich überprüft worden. Keinerlei Einbrüche oder sonst. Auffälligkeiten. Zudem deckt es sich ja ganz gut mit den Ergebnissen, die ich als Student (sprich als junger Mann ) schonmal in nem DBT gemacht habe.



Diavel schrieb:


> Es gäbe imho einen legalen (begrenzten Weg). Du könntest bis zu 7 Sicherheitskopien per Dropbox und PM "verleihen". Das wäre imho völlig legal.



Also dropbox hab ich schonmal, d.h. ich könnte ein Verzeichnis anlegen und bei Bedarf für den einen oder anderen freischalten. Wer mag kann ja mal per PN Kontakt aufnehmen. Woher kommt die Begrenzung auf 7 Leute?


----------



## Diavel (12. Juli 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Also dropbox hab ich schonmal, d.h. ich könnte ein Verzeichnis anlegen und bei Bedarf für den einen oder anderen freischalten. Wer mag kann ja mal per PN Kontakt aufnehmen. Woher kommt die Begrenzung auf 7 Leute?


 
Oh, warte lieber grad nochmal ein bisschen ab. Diese Regelung hatte mir mein Bruder (Amtsrichter) mal genannt. Nach einem Blick ins UrhG bin ich mir aber grad nicht so sicher. In die Thematik müsste ich mich grad nochmal ein bisschen einlesen.
Oder hat grad irgentwer nen Kommentar zum UrhG griffbereit?

Grüße

Edit: Die 7 Kopien kommen schonmal aus dieser BGH Entscheidung:_BGH_ GRUR 1978, 474, 47

Edit 2: Soweit ich das jetzt verstanden habe darf man Kopien nur dann verleihen wenn das Original beschädigt oder abhanden gekommen ist. Sofern Du Deine Cd nicht verkratzen willst siehts eher schlecht aus


----------



## hydro (12. Juli 2012)

Ich glaube ich werden den Unterschied bei keinem Lied hören... Bei mir und meinem DT880 ist bei 192kBit Schluss. Da habe ich noch so ca 70-80% danach ist nur noch raten. Selbst bei 192 schließe ich etwas Glück nicht aus. Ist für mich aber alles nicht sonderlich relevant, ich hör Musik um sie zu hören und nicht um sie zu vergleichen  Und die Kompression macht im genannten Rahmen (256-320kBit) äußerst wenig am Klang aus.


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Juli 2012)

Diavel schrieb:


> Edit 2: Soweit ich das jetzt verstanden habe darf man Kopien nur dann verleihen wenn das Original beschädigt oder abhanden gekommen ist. Sofern Du Deine Cd nicht verkratzen willst siehts eher schlecht aus



Ne will ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, ich hoffe auf dein Verständnis. Obgleich euch da natürlich ein Meisterstück entgeht!



hydro schrieb:


> ...ich hör Musik um sie zu hören und nicht um sie zu vergleichen  Und die Kompression macht im genannten Rahmen (256-320kBit) äußerst wenig am Klang aus.


 
Ich verstehe und begrüße deinen Ansatz. Mir gehts auch mehr um den Spaß und den Genuss.

Bei mir kommt aber noch dazu, dass ich erstens den Unterschied höre und zweitens eine Menge Geld ausgegeben habe für meine Anlage und es mir widerstrebt diese mit verstümmelten Daten zu füttern! Da gehts auch ums Prinzip! 

Die ursprünglichen Gründe für die Entwicklung und den Einsatz von datenreduzierter Musik sind ja mittlerweile in Zeiten der Flatrates, High-Speed Internetverbindungen und billigen Massenspeichern ohnehin obsolet geworden, so das es für mich auch keinen klangfremden Grund gibt auf solche Formate zu gehen.


----------



## hydro (12. Juli 2012)

> Da gehts auch ums Prinzip!


Ist auch völlig legitim, so lange ich die Möglichkeit habe nutze ich auch lieber CD/Flac als mp3. Nur bei mir ist es noch nicht so weit gekommen, das ich alles andere verteufele. Denn auch durch Kompression hörbare Verluste sind meistens nur im direkten Vergleich wahrnehmbar. Interessant wäre noch deine Hörraumbeschaffenheit. Ich kann mir das über Lautsprecher immer noch nur schwer vorstellen, wie man auf ein so eindeutiges Ergebnis kommen kann.


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Juli 2012)

Mein Hörraum ist ca. 6x8 m groß, in der Mitte etwas über 4 m hoch (Giebel), zu den Boxen hin abfallend auf ca. 1,3m und in Richtung Hörplatz in ner Gaube auf ca. 2,8m abfallend. Die Decke ist aus Holz mit sichtbaren Balken, das Dach 25cm dick mit Zellulose gedämmt (Zwischensparren, äußerst massiv, da schwingt nix mit). Der Boden ist Laminat belegt und mittels dickem Teppich zw. Boxen und Sofa bedämpft. Die Wände links und rechts sind in Holzständerbauweise ausgeführt und mit Fermacell (15mm) beplankt. 

Die Boxen stehen ca. 2m vor der Rückwand und ca 1,2m von den Seitenwänden entfernt. Das Sofa steht einen guten Meter vor der Rückwand (nicht ganz ideal mit nem Fenster im Rücken). Mittig zw. den Boxen (ebenfalls weit vor der Wand) steht der Fernseher, links und rechts habe ich Diffusoren in Form von LP und CD Regalen. Das Rack steht auch seitlich an der Wand.

Der Raum ist praktisch völlig frei von Bassproblemen mit Raummoden jedweder Art, da es zur Decke hin keine paralellen Flächen gibt und die Seitenwände wie große Bassabsorber wirken. Damit erreiche ich einen schönen Bass aus dem Direktschall und die Moden die zw. den Wänden entstehen werden geschluckt. Da mulmt nix!

Problematisch ist (es ist halt net alles perfekt...) der etwas zu lange Nachhall und leichte Flatterechos. Da geh ich aber auch noch ran.

Insgesamt habe ich aber einen ganz ordentlichen Hörraum, gebaut nach meinen Vorgaben.


----------



## Bier (12. Juli 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Ich merk am PC mit meinen Logitech Z523 auch keinen Unterschied, bei meinen In-Ears (Creative Aurvana 2) siehts da aber schon ganz anders aus


 Du vergleichst aber nicht grad dein Logitröt mit meinen Lautsprechern oder


----------



## shoKKwave (12. Juli 2012)

> schaust du hier: Der c't-Leser-Hörtest: MP3 gegen CD | c't



Objektiver geht es doch kaum oder?


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Juli 2012)

shoKKwave schrieb:
			
		

> Objektiver geht es doch kaum oder?



Vermutlich ist das objektiv, aber ganz sicher nicht repräsentativ. Dafür ist die Stichprobe viel zu klein. Aus diesem Ergebnis zu schließen, dass niemand Unterschiede hören könne ist unzulässig bzw. unseriös.


----------



## christian.pitt (12. Juli 2012)

es lässt sich aber bestätigen, dass es extrem schwer, unterschiede rauszuhören, ist 

es hat ja auch keiner gesagt, dass niemand Unterschiede hören kann


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Juli 2012)

christian.pitt schrieb:
			
		

> es lässt sich aber bestätigen, dass es extrem schwer, unterschiede rauszuhören, ist



Statistisch lässt sich streng genommen nicht mal das damit beweisen! Auch wenn es vermutlich für viele so ist.


----------



## christian.pitt (12. Juli 2012)

wir reden hier aber nicht von ner ernsthaften und seriösen studie


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Juli 2012)

Viele nehmen die Ergebnisse aber so auf, als ob es das wäre.


----------



## shoKKwave (12. Juli 2012)

Ob seriös oder nicht, liegt doch im Auge des Betrachters


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Juli 2012)

Das ist eine sehr spezielle Sicht der Dinge...

Die Seriösität der Untersuchung bei heise streitet denke ich keiner ab. Aber als Beweis für oder gegen irgendeine Hypothese taugt sowas natürlich nicht. Das ist hoffe ich jedem klar und war sicher auch nicht Ziel dieser Untersuchung.


----------



## shoKKwave (12. Juli 2012)

Nein, das war nicht Ziel der Untersuchung, aber du selber suggerierst diese so.



> Statistisch lässt sich streng genommen nicht mal das damit beweisen! Auch wenn es vermutlich für viele so ist.


 


Aber die Seriosität einer Untersuchung liegt trotzdem im Auge des betrachters, wie so vieles.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2012)

Auf jeden Fall ist dieser kleine Heise-Hörtest aber wissenschaftlich wertvoller als das, was ich neulich mal gesehen hab: eine Hörtest-Hotline, also Hörtest am Telefon...  Wie doof ist DAS denn bitte? Das ist ja wie Sehtest für ein ein Handydisplay...  man könnte da nur SEHR massive Hör/Sehprobleme feststellen, damit einer merkt "ups, ich wusste nicht, dass es SO schlecht ist!" . Aber sonsten völliger Nonsense, genau wie auch Hörtest für seine Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer zu Hause, da nämlich jedes Gerät andere Frequenzen hat, die es überhaupt noch oder nicht mehr darstellen kann und auch Frequenzen, die es überbetont oder auch nicht - somit weiß man gar nicht, ob die Testperson den Ton gut/schlecht hört wegen der Technik oder wegen des Ohres... zudem weiß der Test gar nicht, wie laut man das Telefon / die Boxen eingestellt hat... auch das ist ja wichtig, da man bei einem medizinischen Test bei geeichten Tests ja angeben muss, ab wann man einen lauter werdenden Ton hört.


@shoKKwave: mit Seriosität meint er sicher nur, dass heise alles getan hat, um Störeinflüsse zu verhindern, die das Ergebnis verfälschen, und dass heise dann auch seriös 1:1 das berichtet hat, was auch in Wahrheit passiert ist, und dabei nichts relavantes verschwiegen oder dazugedichtet hat. Seriös heißt ja nicht "repräsentativ"


----------



## AchtBit (12. Juli 2012)

Na mp3. acc ist zur Optimierung von Multimedia Streams gedacht und unterstütz kein echtes Stereo(vergleichbar mit Join Stereo von mp3) sondern ist auf Performance ausgelegt. Zudem ist bei 512kbit Sense. Keine halbwegs gute Streameditor Software bietet für die reine Audio Ausgabe ein AAC Template an. MP3 ist das Gegenteil. Eigentlich ein reiner Audio Codec und offiziell zu keinem MPEG Video Format kompatibel, obwohl mp3 Spuren dank angepasstem Splitteer am PC funzen. Selbst MPEG-1 Audio Layer II, kurz MP2, bietet eine bessere Qualität als acc. MP2 ist kompatibel zu PAL Video Streams und somit der eigentliche Vergleichscodec zu ACC.


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Juli 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @shoKKwave: mit Seriosität meint er sicher nur, dass heise alles getan hat, um Störeinflüsse zu verhindern, die das Ergebnis verfäsclhen, und dass heise dann auch seriös 1:1 das berichtet hat, was auch in Wahrheit passiert ist, und dabei nichts relavantes verschwiegen oder dazugedichtet hat. Seriös heißt ja nicht "repräsentativ"


 
Ja, das meint er.


----------



## Jayhawk (1. November 2012)

Ich zitiere nochmal aus dem verlinkten Artikel:

"Fazit
Im Klartext heißt das: Unsere musiktrainierten Testhörer konnten zwar die schlechtere MP3-Qualität (128 kBit/s) recht treffsicher von den beiden anderen Hörproben unterscheiden; zwischen MP3 mit 256 kBit/s und dem Original von CD hingegen ließ sich im Mittel über alle Stücke kein Unterschied erkennen: Die Tester schätzten MP3/256 ebenso häufig als CD-Qualität ein wie die CD selbst.

Dass einige 128-kBit/s-Aufnahmen von der kompetenten Hörerschaft (und auch von den ‘Besten’ darunter) durchweg besser beurteilt wurden als die Originale von CD, verblüffte indes selbst den involvierten Redakteur, der - wie er zu seiner Schande gesteht - (und ohne an der Auswertung teilzunehmen) nur 15 Punkte erreicht hatte. Bleibt also abschließend festzuhalten, dass es keine Musikrichtung gibt, die sich besonders gut oder besonders schlecht zur Komprimierung eignet. Offenbar sind es ganz andere aufnahmetechnische Gegebenheiten, die sich später bei zu niedrigen Bitraten rächen."


Es gibt sehr sehr sehhhr wenige Menschen die in der Lage sind 192 kbt/s von einer Cd zu unterscheiden, bei 256 kbt/s sind es dann nur noch Zufallstreffer. Ich hasse diese Herumschimpferei über Mp3's. Auch sehr schön ist der Kabel Blindtest. Ich liebe die Hifibranche....


----------



## Darkseth (1. November 2012)

So seh ich das auch. Eine "GUT" konvertierte mp3, die EINMAL direkt von CD, oder eben von FLAC konvertiert wurde, reicht völlig aus.

Bei manchen AUdiophilen stücken kann man ja vll schaun ob man FLAC besser findet, aber das meiste Mainstream hört dann bei 192-256 spätestens auf, da die Stücke vom Studio aus schon recht schlecht abgemischt wurden


----------



## Zappaesk (3. November 2012)

Jayhawk schrieb:


> Es gibt sehr sehr sehhhr wenige Menschen die in der Lage sind 192 kbt/s von einer Cd zu unterscheiden, bei 256 kbt/s sind es dann nur noch Zufallstreffer. Ich hasse diese Herumschimpferei über Mp3's. Auch sehr schön ist der Kabel Blindtest. Ich liebe die Hifibranche....


 
Also ich kanns und habe das auch schon mittels foobar und ABX comparator bewiesen. Alles eine Frage der Übung, der Anlage und des Umfeldes. Wobei die Unterschiede bei einem Kabelblindtest noch ein wenig größer waren . Deswegen bitte keine Verallgemeinerungen aufgrund dieses nicht repräsentativen Tests aus der c't!


----------

